
Why Is China Treating North Carolina Like the Developing World? - thirdworldusa
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/why-is-china-treating-north-carolina-like-the-developing-world-w517973
======
anoncoward111
Because based on median salaries, unemployment/underemployment statistics,
general culture and level of urbanization, NC is much like a developing
country.

If NC's economy is similar to Thailand, then Charlotte is Bangkok, Raleigh is
Chiang Mai, and Asheville is Chiang Rai. The Outer Banks are like Krabi.

The number of corporations with large offices in NC is almost certainly
comparable to Thailand.

By the same model, I'm willing to bet that life in Mississippi or Louisiana is
similar to life in Albania.

